# Hammond's Winter Tournaments and results



## Hawk68Dawg

*Hammond's
winter series
tournaments
more than a 100% payback
nov 8th   nov 22nd
dec 13th  jan 10th
classic jan 24th
little hall boat ramp
safe light til 3pm
$100 per tourney
includes big fish
MUST FISH ALL FOUR TO FISH THE CLASSIC
paying points to the top three teams after the Classic!!!
Skeeter real money sanctioned*


----------



## DeepweR

hard to read.
NOV 8
NOV 22
Dec 13
JAN 10
JAN 24 CLASSIC


----------



## DeepweR

ready


----------



## Hawk68Dawg

*11-08-2014 results*

we had 74 boats 
congrats to mark hardin and chad spivey on their win they won $2500
and kevin dearth on his big fish he won $800


----------



## Hawk68Dawg

*Results 11-22-14 and points*

we had 74 boats 
congrats to mark hardin and chad spivey on their win they won $2500
and Tommy Chumbley + Curtis Roper on their big fish they won $800
 we would also like to thank all the sponsors that help put on a more than 100% payback tourney 
 John Megel Chevy
 Vansant Law
 Reel Tough Graphix
 H @ G signs 
 Roosters Café
 Please help support these local businesses


----------



## Hawk68Dawg

*12-13-14 results*

We had 65 boats 
Congrats to Mark Hardin and Chad Spivey on their 3rd win in a row
also Jay Beavers and Chris Ford on their big fish




If there are any questions regarding points text me at 
678-776-7296  Thanks


----------



## Hawk68Dawg

*01-10-15 results*

We had 52 boats on a cold day 
Congrats to Nick Larson and Shawn Smith on their win with 17.68
also Sam Harris and Chuck Delorme with big fish of 5.22

the last photo is the classic qualifiers and order they will blast off 

points will be counted in the classic as well  
1st place looks locked up but there is a big race for 2nd and 3rd  anything can happen!!!

you had to fish all four tournaments with only one alternate to fish the classic!!
congrats to the teams that qualified and if you have any questions regarding the classic or the tournaments please text me with your name and question at 678-776-7296


----------



## Hawk68Dawg

*2015 classic results and Roosters Points Champ*

I want to Thank all the fishermen that showed up through out the winter along with all the help at weighins!
We had several sponsors that helped make this an over 100% payback tourney all year along with help in paying points!!
Please help support the following businesses as they Supported us through out the year

Roosters Cafe'
John Megel Chevrolet
Vansant Law 
H @ G signs 

as well as the North Forsyth High School Bass Fishing Team for helping at the weigh ins to make everything run as smooth as possible!

Congrats to Chuck Delorme and Sam Harris on their win in the Classic as well as big fish 
we had 30 out of 35 qualifying boats show up on a nasty windy cold day.

Also Chad Spivey and Mark Hardin on their points championship win they posted an unbelievable 485 points out of 500 possible points.

We are looking forward to the late spring night tourneys 
I will post those dates as soon as they become available


----------

